# Animated deer motors



## Texan78

I was at HD today and they had all their Christmas stuff out, don't know why this didn't hit me when I was at Garden Ridge because they have their stuff out too. I was looking at their Animated deer which turn their heads back and forth or up and down. So I got to wondering as I normally do, has anyone used these in their props? Is it powerful enough?

The ones I am going to make next year all I am wanting them to do is turn their heads back and forth or move their arm back or forth with a lantern in it like they are looking for something. I figured these would work perfect. What do you think? Does anyone else use them? Nice thing about them is they already wired for power so you just have to plug it up with no added need to purchase power for it and they are small and light weight. 

What do you think?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

They are actually powerful for their size. Powerful enough to turn a head. Of course, I wouldn't really know. Pyro snags all the deer motors at Curby's in Fairhaven.


----------



## uncle

They are perfectly fine for light duty work. Propmaster made a great prop that many have started to duplicate:

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/prop_head_movement.htm


----------



## Terrormaster

Texan, I used a couple last year I gutted from some deer. They work pretty good but not a huge amount of torque so keep the load light. However, they are designed to work in cold and icy weather and not burn out because of the gears getting frozen. What happens is once the torque is exceeded the polarity is reversed and the motor starts turning in the opposite direction.

Also, instead of gutting you buy just the motors at http://www.cwebdirect.com/noname1.html

Might want to hurry if you want some this year as thier stock was pretty low last time I checked.

-TM


----------



## pyro

HalloweenZombie said:


> They are actually powerful for their size. Powerful enough to turn a head. Of course, I wouldn't really know. Pyro snags all the deer motors at Curby's in Fairhaven.



i used it for a rockin tomb stone and good enough to make some lite weight spiders move up and down like in a FCG rig and dont forget use the whole reindeer for a animated wolf


----------



## Texan78

SWEET! Thanks guys that sounds like it might be a better solution for me than a wiper motor. Only thing I want it for is to turn the head of a grave digger back and forth but the head will be a wig head with a mask. The frame will be PVC and chicken wire. 

I am not doing a display this year, taking the season off because of prior engagements and to get ready to take my display to the next level next season. 

I have a couple of those motors laying around.

Pyro why you jacking all the motors for man...LoL

Anyone got any pics or tutorials with these being used?


----------



## bradbaum

There is a guy on hauntspace doing a dragon using two reindeer butt to butt, the front reindeer moves the dragons head and the rear reindeer moves the dragons tail. He has managed to jam a fog machine in it so the dragon's nostrials spew smoke.


----------



## mymania

I've used similar motors (came in some Big Lots animated yard decor) for a lot of different props.

Leering Prop (version 1.0)
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/leer.html

Moving ship's wheel
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/ghostcaptain.html

Stirring Cauldron
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/witch.html

Moving arms on my skeleton guitarists
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/images/mummband.jpg

Organist
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/organist.html

Dragon (mouth opens and wings flap)
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/dragon.html

This year I've done a couple new props with them too, including rocking tombstone etc.


----------



## Texan78

Thanks mymania, I had seen your witch before linked from another page on a how-to for building that witch. I am wanting one of those motors what that exact reason. I am also going to make the witches head turn left and right also. 

Garden Ridge sell those Deer on Thanksgiving night for like $8. I might just go grab a few extra and take the motors out since I don't need the deer but i guess I could always use more...LoL. I just need 3 of them maybe 4 just in case.


----------



## corner haunt

WOW! mymania ! You have been busy. I love the way you did the coals around your cauldron witch, very cool. Texan78 you can find alot of places where you can buy just the motors.


----------



## mroct31

Yep, used one in my leering prop for the first time this year, for the cost it can't be beat. I also like the way if it gets stuck it just reverses direction instead of sitting there burning up or stripping the hardware!


----------



## Texan78

corner haunt said:


> Texan78 you can find alot of places where you can buy just the motors.


Yea I know but the way I see it you can order them online for $10 which is a very great deal don't get me wrong. But then I have to pay for shipping and wait for them to arrive. At Garden Ridge during Christmas though I can buy them with the deer for $8 and won't have to worry about shipping and save a few bucks.

Do you know of any place that might sell just those motors maybe locally?


----------



## Professor Vlad

*Thanks for the ideas Tex*

Lol your ideas rock dudes thanks to this post and the replys i now have a use for two deer i swiped from the village christmas display this season. Thank god for Dumpster Diving lol Wolf and head movement here i come....

:smilevil:


----------



## halloween71

pyro said:


> i used it for a rockin tomb stone and good enough to make some lite weight spiders move up and down like in a FCG rig and dont forget use the whole reindeer for a animated wolf


Do you have how to's on these I have 2 deer motors begging to come out to play.


----------

